# Mod 25 w/ Strep or UA Dipstick



## weevily (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I am hoping someone can help me.  I am looking for some documentation that proves it is acceptable to use the mod -25 on a e/m when doing a ua dipstick or a throat rapid strep.  For example when coding 99213 and 81002.  Thanks.


----------



## Leandra (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you having trouble getting the labs paid? We don't use modifier 25 when billing labs with an OV - I'm not sure about any documentation stating that you can bill like that.


----------



## weevily (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, they are denied.  This is the dipstick and rapid streps done in the office.  I was told they need a -25, but I do not feel comfortable without documentation.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2011)

You don't need that modifier for a UA w/ OV - what insurance denied?  Now HAP is making the UA inclusive to the OV.


----------



## weevily (Jun 2, 2011)

The ones I have so far are blue cross.  I appriciate the help.


----------



## missndad (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have a charge matrix for your office?


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2011)

What denial is BC giving you?


----------

